# Tell me about the Evenflo Triumph Advance carseat



## SpringRain (Nov 19, 2001)

_Please excuse the Malwart link!_
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=5933974

I'm researching what kind of car seat we should get for our new son and I came across this one; the Evenflo Triumph Advance. What can you tell me about it? Does anyone have it? Do you love it? Hate it?

I like that it has higher rear facing weight limits than most seats and FF to 50lbs. (Before you suggest I get a Britax I should mention that with paying off adoption expenses, that class of car seat is out of our price range right now!)

Any other seat with similar weight ranges you could recommend that won't break the bank?

Thanks!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Personally, I don't trust evenflo.

How old/large is the child that the seat is for? If it's a young/small toddler or infant I'd get a scenera for now and save up for a good seat when they outgrow that.

-Angela


----------



## Brilliantmama (Sep 28, 2006)

I was super-excited about this seat (had it on our baby registry and all) but then I saw one in person at Toys R Us. The back is really big, and I don't know that we could fit it RFing properly in our car (Subaru Forester.) Also, the slide strap heights was appealing-until I played with it. I couldn't find a way to secure the straps at any certain height. I could see them sliding around with a kid in the seat!







:

Also, I just don't know that the sliding thing would hold up to 6 YEARS of constant use, It didn't feel that secure to me.

So, I took it off of my registry and will be saving for the extra $ (about $50 or so) for a Marathon or Signo. (Ok, more $ for the Signo.)


----------



## LilyGrace (Jun 10, 2007)

Evenflo is on my "will NEVER trust my children's safety to again" list, not after I found out they continued selling a faulty seat even when they knew it would not hold up in a real world crash. I bought the On My Way when my oldest was a baby and am glad that 1) we were never in an accident and 2) we switched him out after six months. I'm glad they had to pay that poor family, I just wish it was more out of pocket for them.

The Fisher Price Safe Voyage is up to 55lbs front facing. It's a stripped down version of the Marathon and half the price (one place online has it for $129)


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

Does someone have a link to the supposed bad info on Evenflo please? I would like to read it myself...

ty


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adtake* 
Does someone have a link to the supposed bad info on Evenflo please? I would like to read it myself...

ty

Here's an example.
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/s...9.story?page=3


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I just don't like the harness tightening knobs on this seat. I think if I had to choose Evenflo, I'd rather have the Titan. Check out the Radian 65 or the Fisher Price Safe Voyage at www.albeebaby.com


----------



## CarricksMom (Feb 15, 2007)

We purchased the Evenflo Triumph based on customer reviews from Target's website.


We were looking for the safest seat with the most comfort for sleeping. The reviews said that it great CR ratings. As far as comfort goes, I wanted a seat that would lean back far enough that I would not have to hold DS's head when he slept, but his head still flops forward. We have it in the rear facing position and I think it does not lean back as far because of the angle of our seat. It slopes back and doesn't allow the seat to sit level to start with. I think when we can make it forward facing it will be more comfortable, but I guess not as safe?

As far as safety goes I felt good about it until I read the article above about Evenflo. Fortunately we have not had an accident to test it.

The Target reviews said the straps were hard to use, but we have not had any problems.


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarricksMom* 
We were looking for the safest seat with the most comfort for sleeping. The reviews said that it great CR ratings. As far as comfort goes, I wanted a seat that would lean back far enough that I would not have to hold DS's head when he slept, but his head still flops forward. We have it in the rear facing position and I think it does not lean back as far because of the angle of our seat. It slopes back and doesn't allow the seat to sit level to start with. I think when we can make it forward facing it will be more comfortable, but I guess not as safe?


I would take your seat to a tech and have them work on the install for you. It sounds like it needs a pool noodle to get the proper recline. Here is a site to help you find a tech in your area:
https://ssl13.cyzap.net/dzapps/dbzap...AFEKIDSCERTSQL


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarricksMom* 
We purchased the Evenflo Triumph based on customer reviews from Target's website.


We were looking for the safest seat with the most comfort for sleeping. The reviews said that it great CR ratings. As far as comfort goes, I wanted a seat that would lean back far enough that I would not have to hold DS's head when he slept, but his head still flops forward. We have it in the rear facing position and I think it does not lean back as far because of the angle of our seat. It slopes back and doesn't allow the seat to sit level to start with. I think when we can make it forward facing it will be more comfortable, but I guess not as safe?

As far as safety goes I felt good about it until I read the article above about Evenflo. Fortunately we have not had an accident to test it.

The Target reviews said the straps were hard to use, but we have not had any problems.



[URL=http://www.target.com/gp/detai...9893544-7404143?ie=UTF8&asin=B000A3D5MM[/URL]

Consumer Reports reviews on carseats are useless and meaningless. FF it will be more upright and is MUCH more dangerous. Children should stay rf to the upper limit of their seat.

We have a boulevard and it's great for sleeping! The head wings are in a perfect place.

-Angela


----------



## Brilliantmama (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarricksMom* 
We purchased the Evenflo Triumph We were looking for the safest seat with the most comfort for sleeping. The reviews said that it great CR ratings. As far as comfort goes, I wanted a seat that would lean back far enough that I would not have to hold DS's head when he slept, but his head still flops forward. We have it in the rear facing position and I think it does not lean back as far because of the angle of our seat. It slopes back and doesn't allow the seat to sit level to start with. I think when we can make it forward facing it will be more comfortable, but I guess not as safe?


I have Abby in an Evenflo Triumph Premier (best I could do at the time with the knowledge and budget I had.) She is rearfacing and supercomfy. Hubby and I were noting the other day how much happier she is RFing- go figure, maybe because of the recline. She sleeps in there quite a bit and occasionally will ask to nap in the car.

If your little one is flopping forward, I agree that it sounds like the recline/installation might not be right.

If you would like to see a pic of Abby in hers, PM me. (Note, I am not a CS Tech, just another mama.)


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

CR is NOT a reliable source for car seat ratings. Please don't use it.

The Evenflo Triumph Advance fills a great niche...high rearfacing weight limit, nice high slots (17 inches), and 50 pound weight limit, all for a very affordable and reasonable price.

I do also have some 'trust' issues with the Evenflo company given their poor track record.

The Fisher Price Safe Voyage Deluxe has similar features for the same price


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I just bought a Triumph Advance for DS in IL's car. I really like it. I didn't antcipate liking it so much! We have a Boulevard and I have largely hated all car seats that have passed through my hands since getting a Britax. That said, I really do like this seat. It rear faces to 35lbs, DD fit in it rear facing just fine. Like Three Beans said, it fills a niche. It is affordable and commercially available. I do have issues with Evenflo's trustworthyness and after the Chicago Tribune article, decided against buying a second one for the other Grandma.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

I DETEST this seat.
If you have ANY way to get to a store and see this seat for yourself, PLEASE do. Target has them, walmart as well, most speciality baby stores, etc.

If you go to car-seat.org, you will see a huge number of reviews/comments/personal recommendations regarding this seat.

This seems to be a seat which inspires love/hate in people, I'd say maybe a 70/30 split, with the majority being HATE. but, the very vocal minority that loves the seat, such as the pp, seems to stand up for it hard.

I would NEVER trust my child in this seat, the "infinite adjust" harness does NOT WORK, which is an opinion that has been echoed by many, many people who have tried out this seat, the straps do not lock into place, and therfdore, they FALL down behind your childs shoulders!

Also, the top slots are VERY low for a seat that supposedly will fit someone as big/tall as it says....basically, the only way it would work is if your child has a really short torso and ALL their height is in their legs. If this is your family's/child's body type, then ...well..OK, but otherwise, you will get nowhere near 50 lbs in this seat before it is outgrown by height. Granted, I am biased, because my daughter is HUGE for her age, lol, but here is a pic oif my TWO year old daughter, 31 pounds, who has almost outgrown the triumph adv seat, she has barely an inch left to grow in it.
http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t...7_07300066.jpg

As to what I would personally, as a mom (I'm a tech but would not give a personal rec as a tech, lol), would do in your situation, I would do what Alegna suggests.
For $40, you can buy a Scenera. This seat will RF until 35 pounds, which gives you until approxiamately a child's 3rd birthday when they reach that 35 pound mark. Given that you child is about 8? months now, that gives you about TWO YEARS to save up enough to get her a GOOD, long-lasting, extended harnessing seat!!!
Something like a new recaro signo seat, or a Regent, or a Radian 65, etc.
These seats run from $200-$290, so yes, they are steep, but will keep your child harnessed until 70, 80 or 65 pounds, and approx 8, 9, or 7 years old.

Best wishes!


----------



## Trillian (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpringRain* 
_Please excuse the Malwart link!_
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=5933974

I'm researching what kind of car seat we should get for our new son and I came across this one; the Evenflo Triumph Advance. What can you tell me about it? Does anyone have it? Do you love it? Hate it?

I like that it has higher rear facing weight limits than most seats and FF to 50lbs. (Before you suggest I get a Britax I should mention that with paying off adoption expenses, that class of car seat is out of our price range right now!)

Any other seat with similar weight ranges you could recommend that won't break the bank?

Thanks!

We actually just bought one of these, and I like it. I think it is a very good choice for someone who wants a high-weight-limit seat but can't shell out for a britax. It is large and comfy, installed very securely, and DS seems to like it. One downside is that it is very wide, but that is not an issue for us since there is rarely anyone else in the back seat. The strap release and tightening knobs take a bit of getting used to but seem to work fine. The forward-facing weight limit is lower than the britaxs but I have a tall, thin child so I think height will be an issue first for us anyway.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Just for the record, anyone know the top strap height for this seat?

-Angela


----------



## LinzluvsGJ (Mar 16, 2004)

Another option that generally has good safety ratings in that price range is the Cosco Alpha Omega Elite. We just got ours for $149 at our BX (I know it's about similar at other places... walmart has it for $129 on the black one site to store shipping (free) right now). This is our third one and each has changed slightly and improved over time which is good to see that they are listening to the parents requests with how things be managed like the clip style, etc., in an effort to continually improve the seat. It is rear to 35 (40?) and forward facing to 50 I think, then it converts to a booster.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LinzluvsGJ* 
Another option that generally has good safety ratings in that price range is the Cosco Alpha Omega Elite. We just got ours for $149 at our BX (I know it's about similar at other places... walmart has it for $129 on the black one site to store shipping (free) right now). This is our third one and each has changed slightly and improved over time which is good to see that they are listening to the parents requests with how things be managed like the clip style, etc., in an effort to continually improve the seat. It is rear to 35 (40?) and forward facing to 50 I think, then it converts to a booster.

Don't get this one. It has horribly low slots and it notorious for being outgrown very early. My 2 yo is too tall to FF in the seat. It is RF to 35 lbs, FF to 40, and I've heard the booster mode is crappy.


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LinzluvsGJ* 
Another option that generally has good safety ratings in that price range is the Cosco Alpha Omega Elite. We just got ours for $149 at our BX (I know it's about similar at other places... walmart has it for $129 on the black one site to store shipping (free) right now). This is our third one and each has changed slightly and improved over time which is good to see that they are listening to the parents requests with how things be managed like the clip style, etc., in an effort to continually improve the seat. It is rear to 35 (40?) and forward facing to 50 I think, then it converts to a booster.

Run VERY VERY FAR AWAY from this seat. I know, I used to own one, and it is in the trash! It FF to only 40 pounds, the harness is incredibly short, and your child will outgrow it eons before they are ready for a booster. It also makes a very bad booster; it has funny belt guides that don't keep the belt secure against the child. Bad seat! Very bad seat!


----------



## LinzluvsGJ (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angie3096* 
Run VERY VERY FAR AWAY from this seat. I know, I used to own one, and it is in the trash! It FF to only 40 pounds, the harness is incredibly short, and your child will outgrow it eons before they are ready for a booster. It also makes a very bad booster; it has funny belt guides that don't keep the belt secure against the child. Bad seat! Very bad seat!

How long ago did you own the seat? They have made a LOT of changes to it since the first one we bought. We bought one in 2004, one in 2006, and another just a few days ago. Each has a lot of changes to the seat. The harness is now longer on the new ones, I've found it has the tallest back out of the majority we looked at which is what has enabled us to keep our 4 year old still in a harness rather than going to a booster yet.


----------



## LinzluvsGJ (Mar 16, 2004)

Cosco Alpha Omega:
Rear facing 5-35 pounds
Forward facing 22-40 pounds
Belt Positioning booster 40-100 pounds

Evenflo Triumph:
Rear facing 5-30 pounds
Foward Facing 20-40 pounds

The Alpha Omega actually has higher limits in rearfacing and the same for forward facing.


----------



## Trillian (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LinzluvsGJ* 
Cosco Alpha Omega:
Rear facing 5-35 pounds
Forward facing 22-40 pounds
Belt Positioning booster 40-100 pounds

Evenflo Triumph:
Rear facing 5-30 pounds
Foward Facing 20-40 pounds

The Alpha Omega actually has higher limits in rearfacing and the same for forward facing.

The Evenflo Triumph Advance is rear-facing 5-35 pounds and forward-facing 20-50 pounds/50 inches.


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

She's right! The ETA would last a LOT longer. Not only a higher FF weight limit, but much higher top slots.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LinzluvsGJ* 
How long ago did you own the seat? They have made a LOT of changes to it since the first one we bought. We bought one in 2004, one in 2006, and another just a few days ago. Each has a lot of changes to the seat. The harness is now longer on the new ones, I've found it has the tallest back out of the majority we looked at which is what has enabled us to keep our 4 year old still in a harness rather than going to a booster yet.

The straps were not the problem. The problem is that the top slot position is not for use with the harness, which confuses ALOT of people and leads to misuse. My friend's average-height newly 2 yo is about a half inch from outgrowing the top slots.


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LinzluvsGJ* 
How long ago did you own the seat? They have made a LOT of changes to it since the first one we bought. We bought one in 2004, one in 2006, and another just a few days ago. Each has a lot of changes to the seat. The harness is now longer on the new ones, I've found it has the tallest back out of the majority we looked at which is what has enabled us to keep our 4 year old still in a harness rather than going to a booster yet.

I owned mine quite a while ago (dd is four and a half) but the point is, techs on other boards still say this is not a recommended seat. It's not the length of the harness straps, or the height of the seat back that is the issue. It is the height of the harness. If you check your manual, what I'm told is that the top setting is STILL not reinforced for harnessing, which makes the harness short (heighth wise, not length wise). I am so glad that it's working for you and that your four year old is still in a harness. Other people's children (people who have new models, like you) outgrow the harness at 3, or sooner. To me $150 is too much money for a seat that only harnesses to 40 pounds. People with limited incomes buy this seat because it's advertised as "the only seat they'll ever need". It is a lot more economical, if you are on a budget, to buy a Scenera, which also RF to 35 pounds and FF to 40, and then buy an Apex later, which harnesses to 65 pounds and then turns into a booster. I'm not a fan of Cosco myself, but if your budget is truly, truly limited, that is the safest, cheapest way to restrain your kids. I feel bad for the people whose kids outgrow the AO at three and have to buy a new seat to keep their kids in a harness. I'm happy for you that you are not one of them!


----------

